# Help My pigeon laid an egg.



## Rachel25

My two pigeons (fantail and a racer) have evidently been getting on much better than I thought because today my girl laid an egg and is now sitting on it. I have never had pigeons breed before so don't know what to do. Is it ok for these two types of pigeons to breed? Do pigeons lay eggs anyway or do they only lay fertile eggs? If this is a fertile egg and it hatches can I take future eggs away from them or is that cruel? They love each other so don't want to split them up but don't want a bunch of pigeons.

Please give me some advice, this is all new to me.

Thanks


----------



## plumvalley

She'll lay one more egg.....
It's fine if they hatch the eggs as long as you don't mind mixed breeds. If you don't want any more babies take the eggs away or replace them with plastic eggs.


----------



## Msfreebird

plumvalley said:


> She'll lay one more egg.....
> It's fine if they hatch the eggs as long as you don't mind mixed breeds. If you don't want any more babies take the eggs away *or* replace them with plastic eggs.


AND replace with fake eggs.
Rachel, Plumvalley is right, she should lay 1 more egg. If you don't want any baby pigeons, wait until she lays the second egg (or if she doesn't) wait about 2 days and replace with fake eggs (wood, plastic, etc). If you don't have any, you can get small wooden balls (1 1/2 inch- 2 inch) at any craft store, they'll work.
Don't just take the eggs away. She has to complete the cycle and sit on them (fakes) full term. If you take them away, she will just keep laying eggs and deplete her calcium.
At the end of the cycle (about 18 days), the fake eggs won't hatch and she'll get up and walk away.


----------



## plumvalley

Thanks for putting the "and" in there for me...


----------



## Mindy

If you can't find any fake eggs, you can always boil the ones she has layed and then put them back after they cool. But do that right away, don't wait a week. Also, I don't know where your located but if its really cold, and you really don't need babies right now, there is a chance the babies can freeze unless you provide them some heat so if I were you I would just give her the fake ones and wait until spring. But its up to you. Glad they are getting along. min


----------



## Msfreebird

plumvalley said:


> Thanks for putting the "and" in there for me...


I didn't mean to sound "wise" LOL I just didn't want her to miss that


----------



## Rachel25

I think I would like them to have one baby so will let her keep one. So do I replace the other one with a fake egg? or will she be ok just having one egg to sit on? If I need to get fake eggs where do I get those from?

I live in central texas and my pidgies live in an outdoor flight cage. We built them a spacious nest box and stuffed it with hay. It is well protected from wind and rain but has no heat source. It does sometime freeze here although not that often. I didn't know pigeons would breed in the winter so do you think this arrangement will be ok for the little one? I don't want the baby to freeze.

Also will she abandon her egg or eggs if I go near her? 

Sorry I have a ton of questions. I don't mind a mixed breed baby, I was just curious as to whether there are some breeds you should not allow to breed because of babies being born with defects? Like I said my girl is a racer that was not claimed when she got lost. She was born 2009 according to her tag. My boy is some kind of fantail and I have no clue how old he is. How can you tell how old a pigeon is?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jay3

Ya know, winter is really a bad time of the year to let them breed. They often stop sitting on the baby around day 10, to start another nest, and he'll freeze to death. If you decide to let them breed, then wait til the warmer months. At least that way you don't have to worry about the poor thing freezing. Also, if you let them hatch an egg, then let them hatch both eggs. It's much better for the baby to have a nest mate to snuggle with. Also, they learn social skills better when they grow up with a sibling. You should have fake eggs on hand because you will need them. Pigeon supplies sell them, usually by the dozen. I think some people have been able to find some that work in craft stores as well.
No, it doesn't matter what breed of pigeon breeds with what breed. A pigeon is a pigeon. The babies will be fine. Often you get very cute pigeons this way.


----------



## Mindy

They usually won't abandon the nest if you go by it or look in on it. But they will abandon it if you relocate it and try to move them to another location. I think Jay3 gave excellent advice, I'd wait until spring. min


----------



## SPedigrees

Dummy eggs can be found near the bottom of this page. I think this is where I bought mine.
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-nestbowls.html
This place has them too:
http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=45


----------



## Msfreebird

I agree with Jay3, if you want to have a baby (just for fun) wait until warmer weather so you don't have to worry as much (it takes the fun out of it), and let both eggs hatch, baby will be happier with a sibling. If you just have 1, it could be a cock and grow up to pick on dad


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird;435314 and let both eggs hatch said:


> Good point. LOL.
> Seriously though, if they are off the baby, and it is cold, you will have to bring it in and hand raise it. Lot of work. Then too, you'd be taking it away from the parents. It would be lots more fun letting them hatch during the warmer months when you wouldn't have that to worry about. You'd enjoy it a lot more.


----------



## Rachel25

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I am not too concerned about the possibility of hand raising the baby if needed because I have raised a bunch before and have access to all the right equipment. I also check on my birds very frequently so would be able to know quickly if baby was cold. I also would be able to figure out a way to get a heat source in their box. However I do intend to take your concerns into consideration. Guess I have some thinking to do.

Mom has still only one egg. Why has she laid only one? Is it because she is a new mom? I know this is her first ever egg. When I checked on them this morning, mom was standing over the egg not sitting on it and the egg felt cold. This afternoon Dad had gone in and was sitting on it so I imagine he got it warm again. Could this mean that the developing baby died because mom allowed it to get cold? Is her behavior a sign she does not know what to do?


----------



## Msfreebird

Rachel25 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice. I am not too concerned about the possibility of hand raising the baby if needed because I have raised a bunch before and have access to all the right equipment. *I also* *check on my birds very frequently so would be able to **know quickly if baby was cold.* I also would be able to figure out a way to get a heat source in their box. However I do intend to take your concerns into consideration. Guess I have some thinking to do.
> 
> Mom has still only one egg. Why has she laid only one? Is it because she is a new mom? I know this is her first ever egg. When I checked on them this morning, mom was standing over the egg not sitting on it and the egg felt cold. This afternoon Dad had gone in and was sitting on it so I imagine he got it warm again. Could this mean that the developing baby died because mom allowed it to get cold? Is her behavior a sign she does not know what to do?


They don't usually sit on them all the time and start incubating until they lay both eggs. But I have had birds only lay 1 egg, not real common but it does happen. She should lay the second by tomorrow.
All it takes to loose the baby is 1 cold night while your asleep - I've had it happen in the past


----------



## spirit wings

Rachel25 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice. I am not too concerned about the possibility of hand raising the baby if needed because I have raised a bunch before and have access to all the right equipment. I also check on my birds very frequently so would be able to know quickly if baby was cold. I also would be able to figure out a way to get a heat source in their box. However I do intend to take your concerns into consideration. Guess I have some thinking to do.
> 
> Mom has still only one egg. Why has she laid only one? Is it because she is a new mom? I know this is her first ever egg. When I checked on them this morning, mom was standing over the egg not sitting on it and the egg felt cold. This afternoon Dad had gone in and was sitting on it so I imagine he got it warm again. Could this mean that the developing baby died because mom allowed it to get cold? Is her behavior a sign she does not know what to do?


it seemed from your first post you did not know what was going on so Im a bit confused. if you have done all this before then why were you so concerned


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> it seemed from you first post you did not know what was going on so Im a bit confused. if you have done all this before then why were you so concerned


DITTO


----------



## Msfreebird

spirit wings said:


> it seemed from your first post you did not know what was going on so Im a bit confused. if you have done all this before then why were you so concerned


Hey, lol, good observation, I missed that
Ditto too!


----------



## Rachel25

What I mean is that I have raised orphaned baby feral pigeons at the wildlife rescue center I work at. What I do not have experience with is having two pet pigeons breed. I do not know what to expect in terms of how the pigeons raise the baby, how long it takes for the eggs or egg to hatch etc.


----------



## spirit wings

Rachel25 said:


> What I mean is that I have raised orphaned baby feral pigeons at the wildlife rescue center I work at. What I do not have experience with is having two pet pigeons breed. I do not know what to expect in terms of how the pigeons raise the baby, how long it takes for the eggs or egg to hatch etc.


you work at a wildlife rescue center and do not know anything about pigeon mating and egg laying and feeding their babies? sorry still confused?.... that's all Im gonna say.


----------



## Mindy

Rachel, it okay, I was nervous my first time mine layed eggs also. They lay an egg, then one or two days later they lay another. The male will sit on the eggs during the day and the mother will sit on them at night. They should hatch in about 18-20 days. If they don't hatch they will leave the nest and you can discard the eggs. If they do hatch they will both feed the baby and they will keep feeding them for about a month. After about two weeks after being hatched, they may start another nest and lay more eggs and will sit and feed the other babies. and they cycle will continue and continue and continue. If you give them fake eggs they will do that over and over also. Let them finish out the cycle, you don't want the hen to keep laying eggs so either give her fake ones or boil the ones that she has laid. min


----------



## earlybird09

spirit wings said:


> you work at a wildlife rescue center and do not know anything about pigeon mating and egg laying and feeding their babies? sorry still confused that's all Im gonna say.


Really? Must we be this harsh? Give her a break and just answer her questions without so much sarcasm. We are all here to learn not judge, leave that to the higher power.


----------



## technocactus

Rachel25 said:


> What I mean is that I have raised orphaned baby feral pigeons at the wildlife rescue center I work at. What I do not have experience with is having two pet pigeons breed. I do not know what to expect in terms of how the pigeons raise the baby, how long it takes for the eggs or egg to hatch etc.


Have you decided on what to do with the eggs? Did you find fake eggs yet? I can mail you 2. Let me know.


----------



## Msfreebird

Rachel25 said:


> What I mean is that I have raised orphaned baby feral pigeons at the wildlife rescue center I work at. What I do not have experience with is having two pet pigeons breed. I do not know what to expect in terms of how the pigeons raise the baby, how long it takes for the eggs or egg to hatch etc.


All I'm saying is that if you want to have a baby for fun - let her have the *2* for the reasons I posted earlier. And for peace of mind (what's the rush?) wait until spring so you don't have to worry about them. There is more stress in the cold weather - for you and them. (are they indoor or outdoor birds?)
I understand that people can raise birds and wildlife without knowing each individual species breeding habits. I've raise all kinds of animals and birds and didn't know their breeding habits. But when I get an animal or bird, I read up, research and get as much info on the species as possible. So that's no big deal - your here to learn like the rest of us.
Baby pigeons are different than a lot of other breeds, they stay in the nest longer and need more care.


----------



## Mindy

I agree with earlybird09, spririt wings was that really called for. Maybe she doesn't work with pigeons at the wildlife center. Maybe the wildlife center doesn't handle pigeons. Your always telling me that I'm being harsh or thats uncalled for well now I'm telling you thats uncalled for. O and I almost forgot, what you love saying to me. Lets move on!! min


----------



## Msfreebird

Mindy said:


> I agree with earlybird09, spririt wings was that really called for. Maybe she doesn't work with pigeons at the wildlife center. Maybe the wildlife center doesn't handle pigeons. Your always telling me that I'm being harsh or thats uncalled for well now I'm telling you thats uncalled for. O and I almost forgot, what you love saying to me. Lets move on!! min


This is really uncalled for 
Mindy, when you come in like this, your picking a fight. Statements like this really should be taken privately.


----------



## Mindy

What Spirit wings said to Rachel wasn't called for. Here is a person asking for help. That was my point. 

If you look back on some threads, what I said is what she has said to me many times and she didn't say it in a PM. mindy


----------



## Rachel25

Hi guys, thanks for all the advice. I looked today and she has laid another one. I can't see how these ones would hatch though because mom doesn't seem to do a good job of sitting on them and doesn't keep them warm all the time it seems. I think that it would be best to replace them with fake eggs. I agree with you all in that I don't want the babies to freeze. I don't know why but I feel slightly guilty about taking these aggs away. Is that normal? 

At the wildlife center we only get in injured ferals and orphaned babies (and a few lost racers or fancy ones) We have never have the opportunity to observe their natural breeding behaviors as we don't keep them once they are rehabilitated or have matured. The goal is to release back to the wild. The racers and fancy ones we try to reunite with their owners or find new homes for. I know all about the exact feedings etc but have no clue about pigeons natural behavior. I came on here to try and get some good information so I would be better informed. So I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Mindy

Rachel, it is a common feeling about taking away the eggs and replacing them with fake ones. I feel that way everytime. EVERYTIME. Then I start thinking, maybe I can let them have one baby. I actually came across 7 little eggs that someone was selling at a yard sale. I think they are alittle smaller that the pigeons eggs but they should work. They are in pink, blue and yellow, and green. They were in an easter basket. I don't think being a different color would make a difference but maybe someone can tell you if it does. If you pm me your address I can send you a couple. min


----------



## Msfreebird

Rachel25 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the advice. I looked today and she has laid another one. I can't see how these ones would hatch though because mom doesn't seem to do a good job of sitting on them and doesn't keep them warm all the time it seems. I think that it would be best to replace them with fake eggs. I agree with you all in that I don't want the babies to freeze. I don't know why but I feel slightly guilty about taking these aggs away. Is that normal?
> 
> At the wildlife center we only get in injured ferals and orphaned babies (and a few lost racers or fancy ones) We have never have the opportunity to observe their natural breeding behaviors as we don't keep them once they are rehabilitated or have matured. The goal is to release back to the wild. The racers and fancy ones we try to reunite with their owners or find new homes for. I know all about the exact feedings etc but have no clue about pigeons natural behavior. I came on here to try and get some good information so I would be better informed. So I really appreciate all the help.


I feel like a big "meany" when I switch the eggs, and it upsets me. But then I think about over crowding, cold weather, more food, more time (which is already spread thin) and what is best for my birds. So that makes it a little easier - not much but a little and I can justify it.
Wanting babies is fine and exciting, but it's easier in the warm weather - its that simple.


----------



## Jay3

Someone once said to me, that when I felt badly about removing the eggs, to just remember one thing. *THEY ARE ONLY PARENTS FOR A MONTH.* But then there are two more birds added to your loft. So when you feel badly about not letting them produce, try to think of that. It helps me.


----------



## goga82

i wouldnt feel bad removing the eggs.. well i dont know


----------



## Msfreebird

goga82 said:


> i wouldnt feel bad removing the eggs.. well i dont know


Then I don't think you've ever removed eggs.


----------



## goga82

no i never removed an egg but i just dont know, i guess if any of my birds layed an egg i guess id feel bad removing it. after all it would be my birds baby , i would think of that egg as my own baby..
i know its hard..
maybe if i was in that situation maybe id end up with zillion of birds


----------



## Mindy

I like what Jay3 said, your right, they are only parents for a month but you have the bird for a lifetime. 

Goga, believe me, I didn't think I would have a hard time replacing the eggs, but its really hard each and everytime. I even feel bad for chicken if I have one that wants to sit. Now if I don't have any that want to sit, I don't feel bad taking the eggs. min


----------



## Rachel25

I won't be able to help feeling bad but I will have to get over it because as has been rightly pointed out another 2 birds is more commitment. Plus I think that it would be more stressful for me than I initially thought in having to worry about the babies freezing.

Ok decision made -- I will swap out the eggs tomorrow. Hopefully mom will accept the fakes I give her. 

Final question -- Once I have given them the fake eggs how long do I leave them there?


----------



## Guest

Rachel25 said:


> I won't be able to help feeling bad but I will have to get over it because as has been rightly pointed out another 2 birds is more commitment. Plus I think that it would be more stressful for me than I initially thought in having to worry about the babies freezing.
> 
> Ok decision made -- I will swap out the eggs tomorrow. Hopefully mom will accept the fakes I give her.
> 
> Final question -- Once I have given them the fake eggs how long do I leave them there?


I would warm them in your pocket or hands for a while prior to replacing the existing eggs so they will be more welcome to your birds and as far as how long , just leave them in there til the birds not longer sit on them or sometimes they will even roll them out of the nest but other times they will just lay new eggs along side the others so you have to check them from time to time usually around 20 or so days after the first eggs are layed


----------



## spirit wings

Rachel25 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the advice. I looked today and she has laid another one. I can't see how these ones would hatch though because mom doesn't seem to do a good job of sitting on them and doesn't keep them warm all the time it seems. I think that it would be best to replace them with fake eggs. I agree with you all in that I don't want the babies to freeze. I don't know why but I feel slightly guilty about taking these aggs away. Is that normal?
> 
> At the wildlife center we only get in injured ferals and orphaned babies (and a few lost racers or fancy ones) We have never have the opportunity to observe their natural breeding behaviors as we don't keep them once they are rehabilitated or have matured. The goal is to release back to the wild. The racers and fancy ones we try to reunite with their owners or find new homes for. I know all about the exact feedings etc but have no clue about pigeons natural behavior. I came on here to try and get some good information so I would be better informed. So I really appreciate all the help.


Rachel, you are normal!...lol.. you will get used to it as they will have many eggs.

also Im sorry if you took my last post as "harsh" as two others have said. it was not my intent....I truly do get confused and was the one that needed help!... in clarification, you needed help with something so much easier than feeding squabs (which I commend you by the way) Im not good at it at all. I just did not understand your perticulars,so perhaps oneday you can help me out with hand feeding squabs.....and I will explain why I would need help with something like that even though I know about husbandtry and pigeon behavior..lol.... from what you do know will be a big help for others that need to handfeed, so jump right in and let us learn from your experience.


----------

